# dfi .street  forums closes



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

dfi street forums closes today after it and fi part ways
have too say very sad,part of reason given by dfi to me by e-mail was comments relating to products lately on the forums
as a new owner of dfi mobo cfx3200 xfire mobo,disppointed 
will be my first dfi mobo and last as was a verrrry rocky road with this  mobo as alot of users had
was a place you could get answers straight away
owell


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

doesnt surprise me they have shut up shop.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

because of all the probs of the dfi,s


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

by the way
like the prowler rev.3


----------



## Protius (Jan 6, 2007)

yea, this really disappointed me, don't think i'll be goin dfi again, took me a while to figure out all the bugs with cfx3200 and that was with the help of the forums


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

same here
never had so much probs with a mobo
so ppppp off with dfi cfx3200,looking at getting another 939 scoket xfire mobo
but choices are poor
but this is mu last dfi,there support was poor
got 2 e-mails from them
can post if ok with admins,canleave out the dfi names in it if ok


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw it coming all post there are old as h3ll . DFI mobos are very good but u have to understand all the features as they dont perform well out of the box but once tweaked then they are hard to touch , tweaking them means you almost need to know rocket science but hay i luv the challenge...I am still an DFI fan but would like to try some thing different as well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> because of all the probs of the dfi,s



Exactly  they try and "tweak" far too much. Owned 3 of their boards myself, one nF2 Infinity (technically 2, first died for no reason so RMAd it) and 2 SLi-D boards, again technically RMAd the one I had that died for no reason. All boards were unstable, badly so. Among some of their "quirks" are massive DDR overvolting at bootup, you set 2.8v, the modules on the nF4 boards will get zapped with 3.1v for something like 3 secs before going to 2.8v, and people wonder why their TCCx modules and the like "mysteriously died" while owning a SLi board :\ 

Good riddance I say. Until they learn to stop tweaking so much shit and stop adding a bunch of stuff to their bios before properly fixing whats already wrong with it they dont deserve forums. Not to mention dfi take forever to release a "official" bios, so your forced to use a beta to fix (or attempt) to fix problems your getting with the board, and if it blows up due to you using the beta bios, DFIs stance on the problem: "well its your fault". very helpful. and for the record, it took dfi from bios 310 on the sli boards to 623 for another official release... time between releases was like 8 months.. still though, its nice of them to add older bioses to the list of official releases after 623, so, why is anyone going to want to flash to an older bios again? in contrast to how many betas they had they went from bios 310 to;

311
313
314
315
316
318
319
320
>>

and so on. you get the idea. their main site also runs like crap. not to mention their rma form is borked 90% of the time, interesting how ive only gotten it to work after shooting a rocket up one of the site admins arses after having to go as far as ranting on the forums when i owned my nF4, and its not like i wasnt patient, i waited like a week and the damn form was still naffed up.

anyway im done with sharing some dfi examples, anyone else care to add?  

and ta for the compliments on prowler


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe soo
but the probs the xfire mobos gave was too much
one thing being able to tweak and another trying to get it to post just work
i guess the biggest downfall was when nvidia bought uli drivers which where in dfi cfx32oo mobo and the release of amd am2 chip,it didnt help in getting support


----------



## Protius (Jan 6, 2007)

^ exactly, it's a awesome board if you can get it to work right very very picky, and feels like it's not really finished


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

might get another 939 xfire mobo
any recommendations
had to change good ram and other items to get it too work in games
some of probs when away by themself


----------



## Protius (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm kinda lookin at the asus board


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Protius said:


> i'm kinda lookin at the asus board



what in xfire
dont they have big probs too


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

all lanparty boards are far too bitchy. i had high quality hardware happy to run in any other system, but nooo, not the dfi. hardware included;

TwinMOS BH5
G.Skill TCCD
PQI Hynix (D5s i think they were, cant remember exactly now)

Winchester CPU
Venice CPU

X800XL
6800GT

I basically gave up after all those changes. Low and behold I switched to the crosshair and bam, bye bye every single problem. Problems I had were even at stock settings, defaults or customised. the boards are just unstable. anyone who has owned a dfi lanparty and got all these odd stability\performance\boot issues etc can likely see and understand why abit kept oskar on a leash, problem is abit kept oskar on too tight of a leash and dfi just let him run free.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmm ...each board manufacture has their faults... I like my 3200 and the model does have some issues but I do like the extra features in the BIOS and mine is stable, not sure if I cared to much for DFI-Street though... hate to see any forum close ... here's one for DFI-Street   ...


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

might just get a 939 mobo without crossfire,but had high hopes of running a godd xfire mobo


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't really like DFI and I see why they closed. They make crappy products IMO, I have never had good experiences.

Nice post count Urlyin 1337


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

well
looking for a recommendations on a good xfire mobo,except dfi


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

If only us dfi owners could get the settings that made us by there board


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> hmmm ...each board manufacture has their faults... I like my 3200 and the model does have some issues but I do like the extra features in the BIOS and mine is stable, not sure if I cared to much for DFI-Street though... hate to see any forum close ... here's one for DFI-Street   ...



faults yes, but the quntity the dfi boards have? jeeze its like walking into a minefield.

heres one from me to dfi too


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> well
> looking for a recommendations on a good xfire mobo,except dfi



the asus a8r32-mvp dlx is a very good board, quite a lot of clocking options too.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

dfi street was run by a guy by name of travis who dfi help run his site to support dfi users
travis had made  few comments in threads that dfi didnt like,so said to me on 2 e-mails i get today fron dfi


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

DON'T GET ME WRONG , my board is completely stable and i can compete in benching as well and there more left in her ! I just have to get my rocket science books out then I will be ok.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> the asus a8r32-mvp dlx is a very good board, quite a lot of clocking options too.



does it have same probs as dfi xfire had


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

do you want to see the dfi e-mails ,is it ok to post them without there names on them


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

yes, this "travis" you speak of i think was aka "happygames". complete retard who knows dick about hardware and even less about overclocking.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> does it have same probs as dfi xfire had



i havent heard of any problems with the board, and i done a lot of looking into it as i was going to do a straight swap from my 939 dfi board before i decided to hit up a am2 system.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> yes, this "travis" you speak of i think was aka "happygames". complete retard who knows dick about hardware and even less about overclocking.



lol ....he is arrogant but what ever , maybe running a forum is frustrating


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

running a forum? lol he was an admin and he didnt even have PMs on (plus he wasnt the only admin on dfistreet, so he had plenty of help). hes just a twat, or perhaps a well-meaning under-achiever whos constantly frustrated by actual knowledgable people proving hes wrong. either way,


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> faults yes, but the quntity the dfi boards have? jeeze its like walking into a minefield.
> 
> heres one from me to dfi too



LOL ... Tom told me you had a hard on for DFI .. I didn't know it was this bad ... but I can say at this point I haven't had any issue with this mobo that I didn't have with any other...  and that ASUS board has had its issues too ... not trying to defend DFI, just in my case I'm glad I got it open box and it works fine for me for the time being...    does this mean you don't love me anymore ... hehe

Dam .. there goes my 1337 posts ...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

lol its like i say to anyone, you buy something, you expect it to work. if the board even worked properly @ stock i wouldnt of cared, i expect problems once i start to oc, but the board couldnt even run stock reliable, fried 2 sets of my TCCD modules due to the vdimm post spike and almost killed one of my CPUs, i think i have valid reason to say dfi hardware is shite  lets not go forgetting ive had 2 infinity boards and 2 sli-d boards either, most manufacturers are off my list after 2-3 strikes depending, dfi got an extra life because of them supposedly being the "dons"


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol its like i say to anyone, you buy something, you expect it to work. if the board even worked properly @ stock i wouldnt of cared, i expect problems once i start to oc, but the board couldnt even run stock reliable, fried 2 sets of my TCCD modules due to the vdimm post spike and almost killed one of my CPUs, i think i have valid reason to say dfi hardware is shite



np from me ... I can agree with that  ... I just wanted to pull your chain


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm, I never really used that forum much anyhow... Didn't like the atmosphere, but there was some people I talked to on there. My experience with DFI boards was good, I had some issues, but mostly ones that you just had to have experience with to solve.

Only major one I ever encountered with DFI boards, was with my NF3 Ultra, and it not posting after saving to the CMOS with a SATA HDD installed. But that was easily solved by changing the BIOS or unplugging the HDD when I reset lol. Biggest beef with DFI was BIOS support with some boards.

-Dan


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm glad i saw this thread before i dropped $260 on a DFI LANParty UT ICFX3200-T2R/G.
any good 775 boards made by someone other than DFI that are cf and have good oc options?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

was mty first dfi mobo,have to say was a ball of sts
wouldnt work of alot of good gear,was too picky
all i wanted was a good xfire,not so much to oveclock,just to work out of box,at least to get everything running
no,had to be a   pain in  the  ,ypu get the picture
there was more unhappy with it than than was   happy
then they left users hanging to build there new am2 bloody mobo
so little  off with dfi
so will concider another xfire in 939  suggistions,like the asus said


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

djbbenn said:


> Hmm, I never really used that forum much anyhow... Didn't like the atmosphere, but there was some people I talked to on there. My experience with DFI boards was good, I had some issues, but mostly ones that you just had to have experience with to solve.
> 
> Only major one I ever encountered with DFI boards, was with my NF3 Ultra, and it not posting after saving to the CMOS with a SATA HDD installed. But that was easily solved by changing the BIOS or unplugging the HDD when I reset lol. Biggest beef with DFI was BIOS support with some boards.
> 
> -Dan



they made bios


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm glad i saw this thread before i dropped $260 on a DFI LANParty UT ICFX3200-T2R/G.
> any good 775 boards made by someone other than DFI that are cf and have good oc options?



asus  in 939 maybe


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> asus  in 939 maybe



nah, gotta be lga775.

EDIT:
hell, maybe i'll still buy that board, if i get drunk enough....


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

need a drink


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

need a case of it  
before i get another 939 xfire
so guys 
please give me a short list of good out of box xfire mobo
guess there not many to chose from
why didnt i get the asus


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

betas, and lots of them, yes  sadly they seem to only do that for the lanparty series. overall stay away from dfi, i understand every single setting that nf4 had to offer and i still couldnt get the sob to run stable.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 6, 2007)

funny thing all this!  i was starting to think my mobo wasnt so bad then, BOOM  it hits me hard. Just today I find out what a piece of poop this is. Just got my X2 in and my dual channel capability is gone!!!!!   what a waist.... seems like I have to make the choice of single core and dual memory or dual core and crapo memory performance!?!  Not exactly how it's worded when you buy it!   states X2 and dual channel but did find out my hyperX isn't compatable ....gonna trade in for 2G Crucial set "supposedly" supported, i hope!

so finally i need the expertice and they shut ol' happy games down....this just sux


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

so sapphire or asus  in xfire or abit
need at least 2 usable pci standard slots with it


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

rm & kel;

lots of options out there, but what u want is up to u. the asus a8r32-mvp dlx is deffinately a solid board from everything ive heard. lga stuff is equally as good apparently. for best advice you guys just make yourselves a shortlist and make a thread, then folk can come along and help steer you to the right board for you


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> funny thing all this!  i was starting to think my mobo wasnt so bad then, BOOM  it hits me hard. Just today I find out what a piece of poop this is. Just got my X2 in and my dual channel capability is gone!!!!!   what a waist.... seems like I have to make the choice of single core and dual memory or dual core and crapo memory performance!?!  Not exactly how it's worded when you buy it!   states X2 and dual channel but did find out my hyperX isn't compatable ....gonna trade in for 2G Crucial set "supposedly" supported, i hope!
> 
> so finally i need the expertice and they shut ol' happy games down....this just sux



yeap


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> rm & kel;
> 
> lots of options out there, but what u want is up to u. the asus a8r32-mvp dlx is deffinately a solid board from everything ive heard. lga stuff is equally as good apparently. for best advice you guys just make yourselves a shortlist and make a thread, then folk can come along and help steer you to the right board for you



will do
cheers


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> they shut ol' happy games down....



  




















 "happy"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dfi 
rest of the net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "happy" 

whoever shut happy down deserves this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and finally, heres a special message, from me, to you, happy 'ol buddy 'ol pal


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> dfi street forums closes today after it and fi part ways
> have too say very sad,part of reason given by dfi to me by e-mail was comments relating to products lately on the forums
> as a new owner of dfi mobo cfx3200 xfire mobo,disppointed
> will be my first dfi mobo and last as was a verrrry rocky road with this  mobo as alot of users had
> ...



Many people are in the same boat at nvidia. Nvidia completely refuses to answer any question about the G80's flaws.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> "happy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?!!!!



Ketxxx said:


> running a forum? lol he was an admin and he didnt even have PMs on (plus he wasnt the only admin on dfistreet, so he had plenty of help). hes just a twat, or perhaps a well-meaning under-achiever whos constantly frustrated by actual knowledgable people proving hes wrong. either way,



You wouldn't be saying that if you ran a forum before as an admin...


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 6, 2007)

Lets make sure this doesn't turn into a bash DFI or DFI-Street.com thread, because if it does, it will be closed.

-Dan


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> wtf?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be saying that if you ran a forum before as an admin...



actually, i have in the past.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

was my birthday yesterday
now for sure having good night tomorrow before getting another xfire mobo to replace my dfi


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

big thread in here  
for the defense of the dfi street forum, i wen't there a couple tmes asking about a mb compatibility and their answers we're pretty fast  , i didn't went with a DFI mobo, so i can't say much more


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

where alot of good helpful guys there,dfi said in e-mail they will setup another dfi forum soon for users,maybe


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

correction, the dfi users there were helpful cos they were all stuck in the same bind, "happy" was not helpful in the slightest. id be surprised to find anyone that had something good to say about "happy" without a gun being held to their head by him lol. (saddam, anyone? ) anyhoo who needs dfi street with tpu, just get all the dfi members over here


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

not bad idea
dfi section here
membership would go mad


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

yep, tpu = dfi street - dictatorship + good ppl = helpful environment


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

would help dfi users


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes and id love it ;D. My motherboard's performance improved so much that its not funny after the bios update .


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 6, 2007)

You know guy's I have been reading this thread and I have no idea why all of you guys trash D.F.I as far as I am concerned they are the most stable bad ass motherboard in the O.C industry! I have built 5 D.F.I Expert System 2 D.F.I Nforce 590 Systems and never had nothin but love come from all of the builds that I have done and never a complaint or peep from any of the guys I have built them for other then them telling me how bad ass my systems are.

Now grant it I refuse to build a system with the CFX3200 Board and I refuse and I have been asked on numerous occassions. But due too all of the problems with the ULI controller situation I would not do it period! 

So I am assuming that you guys did not do you're reading for you're boards before you put them together.  So don't go trashing D.F.I or DFI-STREET because YOU did not do you're homework prior to building a DFI based system!

So all of you need to STFU and buy a clue!!!

Because my Expert system will take down any VOODOO PC or Falcon-NW system Period!!

 I think you should do more homework before you build anything cuz I have never had nothing but love come from all 8 D.F.I based systems that I have built!!!

P.S......Its lamos like you guys that put so much negative hype around the Expert board that you have actually made it a Urban Ledgend!

My first D.F.I System I had the bios configured in 10 min and never had a moments trouble!!

As far as Travis (AKA HAPPY_GAMES) is concerened he may be a dick in some respects but he ran a very well organized and consice forum and actually its the best forum I have ever belonged too despite my disagreements with Travis after he gets to know you he is actually very nice.....but he don't put up with any bullshit either and that I know first hand!

He stood up for what he believed in instead of selling out and making his customers suffer so he told the truth to us and you know the rest.
So as far as I am concerened he's a solid guy in my eye's!!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> You know guy's I have been reading this thread and I have no idea why all of you guys trash D.F.I as far as I am concerned they are the most stable bad ass motherboard in the O.C industry! I have built 5 D.F.I Expert System 2 D.F.I Nforce 590 Systems and never had nothin but love come from all of the builds that I have done and never a complaint or peep from any of the guys I have built them for other then them telling me how bad ass my systems are.
> 
> Now grant it I refuse to build a system with the CFX3200 Board and I refuse and I have been asked on numerous occassions. But due too all of the problems with the ULI controller situation I would not do it period!
> 
> ...


people are saying what they say because of poor support,no homework will help,only not to buy a dfi mobo in xfire as dfi didnt DO THERE HOMEWORK
also smart ass,most people expected dfi to do better in sorting out probs as there said to be overclockers mobo  company in design
designed a product that didnt deliver
what they mde before this doesnt matter to  current users, you should know this or do you
dfi are also poor in supplying drivers and bios,specially when its to solve sometghing and create another prob
so your fact straight
o
have nice day


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> Hey  dont come in here and trash us cuz youre a  fan-boy noob.
> we are NOT intentionally trashing anyone, simply sharing our experiences (albeit mostly shitty ones) with dfi equipment, and we were doing just fine until you joined the forum for the sole reason of coming in here and bad mouthing us because we're trashing your favorite brand.
> if i was a mod i would ban you before i even had time to post this.



agree


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Listen Kid you 17 and I am 36 and this is America and I aint a noob first off!
> Secondly go  yourself!!!! I did not use that kind of hostility towards you or any one else and you are way out of line! Grant it I am new but I am a engineer and weill run circles around you're inexperienced ass!
> 
> 3RD SEEING HOW YOU HAVE PRESENTED ME WITH SUCH A RUDE OPENING STATEMENT ALL I GOTTA SAY TOO THAT IS.....IF I WANT YOU'RE OPINION I WILL GIVE IT TOO YOU!!!



say what you want. i'm out. proving a point to you is not worth getting banned.

go back to your small brained world and cry yourself to sleep.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

bro
comming here posting the way you did,dont help you
you should know that
also,know fact
dfi support is very very poor,the dfi street was run by users helping each other and some help from good admins
still take from fact,dfi left users of couple of mobos with probs they should help with
also they should have noted better for users to see if possible probs
they should have have a basic forum like asus in place before droping dfi street


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> You Talk To Me That Way Again And I Will Take You Outside And Ass  You With A Hot Coat Hanger.....



not the way to go


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

got another dfi e-mail sataing reasons for what happened and will have dfi forum soon up


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 6, 2007)

Yea well what that little punk did if friggin rude man! All I did was read the thread and based on what I read I said what I did because I have seen this crap with people and D.F.I boards too many times!  So basically what I did was wrong? But you will justify what that kid did? Are you crazy bro?

But yea you guys got screwed on that board I agree!


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Yea well what that little punk did if friggin rude man! All I did was read the thread and based on what I read I said what I did because I have seen this crap with people and D.F.I boards too many times!  So basically what I did was wrong? But you will justify what that kid did? Are you crazy bro?
> 
> But yea you guys got screwed on that board I agree!



is the forum postwhore


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 6, 2007)

*Allright, ladies and gentleman...

what is this I am reading? everyone fighting?

c'mon guys keep it OBJECTIVE. No dropping in the thread telling people to STFU or calling them lamos...and no calling them motherf*ckers or things like this. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. No attacking others in general, just because you are a fan of DFI. 

Either you guys get back to normal here, discussing the topic at hand at a civilized level or I will have to get creative on you guys...

This is the first and last time I will mention this! I WILL NOT have a flame war start on my turf gentlemen. *

EDIT: On the other hand - the thread does got to far....sorry guys but I have deleted the posts in question - as they are not needed...

Your friendly mod
DS


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Yea well what that little punk did if friggin rude man! All I did was read the thread and based on what I read I said what I did because I have seen this crap with people and D.F.I boards too many times!  So basically what I did was wrong? But you will justify what that kid did? Are you crazy bro?
> 
> But yea you guys got screwed on that board I agree!



looking at asus at moment
not sure if trouble free out of box
they around 125 euros for xfire asus mobo
downfall of these mobos is ati and uli  and lack of support


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm gonna chip in from reading all the lovely quotes. Largely in the direction of esau. Look, I dont care who you are, and tbh I dont care. I could school you in so many ways with hardware your head would never stop spinning and enforce I know more than you by blablablaing this that and the other, but I'm not going to. Why? because its childish, pointless, and a waste of time and energy. Moreover to see you act like you have says to me you are simply a fanboy, certainly not 36 as your responses show you act more like 16, and you seem to think you know more than everybody else here, and that is certainly not the attitude to have. 

Many come to me for all manner of advice because I'm a jack of all trades, but to say I know everything is a pompous outlook, instead I'd simply say I know enough because as much as I know, I know theres more I could know, theres always going to be a small detail to add, or somebody who will say something that will remind me of something long forgotten and point me in a totally different problem solving direction. At the end of the day nobody needs to know as much as other people to be able to offer help. Little scraps of info, things cobbled together from theory, practice, a combination of both, or something said that inadvertently helps, nothing can compare to the knowledge, experience, and trial and error of the many vs the individual. 

As a newb it would do you well to learn fast that you don't go bashing members of TPU for these very reasons, anyone will tell you I dont give a crap about anything, but when you try to knock other folk on TPU, damn straight your gonna piss me off because I know a lot of these guys, their not ignorant fools as you appear to think and are well capable of finding their way around a system. Anyway, lets get back to the topic at hand of letting folk share what experiences they have had, and think about what I have said, eh son? It makes a lot of common sence.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

ketxxx
does the asus  xfire based on 3200 chip have issues with a x-fi sound card as getting new xif- fatal1y gamer pro in post on monday to replace my audigy 4
any thoughts


----------



## eklock2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am trying to help setup a DFI Lanparty NF4 UT-D and we are running into major problems getting it to recognize any hard drives...sata or pata in BIOS.

The DFI-Street forums had a great step by step walkthrough.  Now that they are gone, anyone know where I can get the best help?

Thx


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ start a new thread, ull get more replies


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

eklock2000 said:


> I am trying to help setup a DFI Lanparty NF4 UT-D and we are running into major problems getting it to recognize any hard drives...sata or pata in BIOS.
> 
> The DFI-Street forums had a great step by step walkthrough.  Now that they are gone, anyone know where I can get the best help?
> 
> Thx



you used to post there on dfi.street


----------



## eklock2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes I did...first time last week.  I will start a new thread.

Thx


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 6, 2007)

here a good place
guys are helpful,otherwise get good laugh


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2007)

who is oskar?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

oskar is the head engineer for the lanparty board design and bios if i remember right. he has a lot of wild ideas which (when) pulled off right are good, but imo his approach is slapdash and not very thoroughly thought out or tested, moving on to other things before existing issues have been fixed or properly addressed.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> oskar is the head engineer for the lanparty board design and bios if i remember right. he has a lot of wild ideas which (when) pulled off right are good, but imo his approach is slapdash and not very thoroughly thought out or tested, moving on to other things before existing issues have been fixed or properly addressed.



Didn't he used to work for Abit? DFI's Bios Editor?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

yes, abit let him go. both companies got it wrong, abit kept him on too short a leash, and dfi just let him run rampant like a derranged guinea pig.


----------



## Kammster (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a DFI 250-AL 
general board combo with a semp 2800, it was easy to setup plug in and go.
got my 2x 256mb kingston value ram at ddr500.
but i am having strange voltage problem with my x800.
x1600 agp don't work in lanparty nforce 3!
i had a chaintech nforce 2 ultra 400 that was a total nuisance, like the lanparty nf3 boards u had to be careful put stuff in the board or end up reset the bios.

Dfi is supposed to be the best at making "tweaked" boards.
when i was in the forum i saw like every week some posted how their lanparty board just dropped dead.
buying a board with a high end chipset always seems to be 50/50 thing?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

In my experience, only with DFI mainboards. Over the years I've owned a lot of boards, ones that spring to mind are;

Gigabyte GA-7VAXP
Abit AN7
Abit NF7-S V2
DFI Infinity nF2
Asus A8N SLi Dlx
DFI SLI-D
Abit Fatal1ty SLi
Asus Crosshair

Out of all those boards only the DFI ones consistently gave me instability, I had both a Infinity and SLI-D die for no reason, literally just dropped dead, though the Fatal1ty board was aweful, it did EVENTUALLY get fixed by Abit. Overall I can say if you buy a gigabyte board, you will get good service nomatter what, Asus on the other hand will only give u good service if you own one of their highend boards (and are a registered member of their forums probably) all in though I dont think any manufacturer has support quite on the suck scale DFI had at the times of owning both the nF2 and nF4 boards. Seems like they havent got any better either. Perhaps a final nail in the coffin is for me to remark on how ludicrously stable this Crosshair board is, and its got the snot clocked out of it with my CPU @ 2.95GHz 1.45v and some XP8000 @ 1163MHz, I dont even want to think about the amount of times a DFI board would of BSOD'd on me for no reason by now.


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

i only have good things to say about my Foxconn C51XEM2AA 
it's a great board, stable, and higly overclockable  
Ahtlon 3000+@2800mhz (1.475vcore, does 2950mhz stable but needs more voltage, and i need tu use a ram divider)
A-DAT ddr2 800 extreme edition @1120mhz at 5-5-5-15    

yes, its a *foxconn* for those who don't beleive 

and this one has the WR of the fx-62 overclock, not a dfi one


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

ok thats freaky, yours does 2.95GHz like mine, got the thing doing a stable 3GHz yet? i keep meaning to try, but im lazy


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> ok thats freaky, yours does 2.95GHz like mine, got the thing doing a stable 3GHz yet? i keep meaning to try, but im lazy



nop, no 3ghz not even at 1.75 (i'm crazy i know)
but it does 2.95 at 1.65


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

hmm... ill have to see if i can squeak 50mhz somehow. well see, but im not holding my breath.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 6, 2007)

So guys, how does my C2D system stay 100% stable for all the time?

All reviwers acclaim the DFI Lanparty Series. It must be the fact that you guys carelessly overclock the motherboard and procs to dangerous levels.

http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/motherboards/dfi/dfiultraD/p5.htm
http://techgage.com/article/dfi_lanparty_ut_ultra-d/3
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2006/09/15/dfi_infinity_975x/1.html...

*Coughs at all those people who dissed DFI*

EDIT:

DFI Infinity 975X/G Can run 8x SLI without performance hits as well as Native Crossfire.. TAKE THAT ASUS.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry that I carelessly made a statement that hurt some peoples feelings!
But the key to building any system is in component research and also user opinions that own and are using the board!  For example I don't buy anything unless its been out for a while and on rev 2 so too speak. Personally thats a lesson that you learn in time just like everything else in life! Why rush out the door and buy something just because its new...why? Then for all intensive purposses you are just a guine pig beta tester and they are making money off of you!

6 D.F.I Epert Builds and 2- D.F.I Nforce 590 builds and never a problem or stability issue what does that tell you?  I have experience and do my research and I beat the fuck out of them and run them thrue the ringer for a week before they leave my house to assure that they are up to my standards and can pass dual instances of Prime 95 for 12 hrs  as well as 12 hrs of H.C.I Memtest, SuperPI , OCCT and all graphics benchmarking  programs and this is with full O.C as well as being able to game on them for 4-6hrs to further validate my builds!

I know allot of people with the CFX3200  and they say the same thing that if it wern't for the ULI controller thing it would have been the greatest 939 Overclocking Board ever!!   Also to me it sounds like inexperience more so than anything but I also could be wrong on that too!

I have built with ASUS, ABIT, MSI, GIGABYTE EPOX AND D.F.I  and I still thing the D.F.I is the Overclocking champ then ABIT!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Sorry that I carelessly made a statement that hurt some peoples feelings!
> But the key to building any system is in component research and also user opinions that own and are using the board!  For example I don't buy anything unless its been out for a while and on rev 2 so too speak. Personally thats a lesson that you learn in time just like everything else in life! Why rush out the door and buy something just because its new...why? Then for all intensive purposses you are just a guine pig beta tester and they are making money off of you!
> 
> 6 D.F.I Epert Builds and 2- D.F.I Nforce 590 builds and never a problem or stability issue what does that tell you?  I have experience and do my research and I beat the fuck out of them and run them thrue the ringer for a week before they leave my house to assure that they are up to my standards and can pass dual instances of Prime 95 for 12 hrs  as well as 12 hrs of H.C.I Memtest Super, OCCT and all graphics benchmarking  programs and this is with full O.C as well as being able to game on them for 4-6hrs to further validate my builds!
> ...



ABIT is very dodgy sometimes... although this is old, my cousin got an abit and it died after 4 months-capacitors gave up >_>. He didn't even overclock it (He doesn't know how to).
ALL the companies have their strenghts and weaknesses. ASUS is good for the lazy people who cant be jacked to do some flashing, Abit is a good performer but very dear most of the time, MSI is an all arounder, Gigabyte is popular for their avaliability but don't always have the best performers, Epox is similar to MSI and D.F.I is a great overclocker but you need to have the knowledge of a geek to wrench out its full potential.. (IM NOT A GEEK, but I have the knowledge of one >_>)


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

It comes down too luck of the draw with anything bro! But most of the problems I see pertaining to D.F.I is that a bunch of 14 year old kids want them because all of the experienced older heads like me brags about them and what they can do! But once again its also all about component compatibility abd research that make a successful build Regardless of what motherboard you use!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> It comes down too luck of the draw with anything bro! But most of the problems I see pertaining to D.F.I is that a bunch of 14 year old kids want them because all of the experienced older heads like me brags about them and what they can do! But once again its also all about component compatibility abd research that make a successful build Regardless of what motherboard you use!



...


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ...



I see that you are from Sydney  my mother is from Brisbane and dad is from Aukland.

The operative word in my post would be experienced!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I see that you are from Sydney  my mother is from Brisbane and dad is from Aukland.
> 
> The operative word in my post would be experienced!



Bro right? 

Why is this topic hopelessly off topic?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 7, 2007)

only main reason me going with dfi cfx3200 was to get a good  crossfire  mobo in 939,thats it
didnt want a degree like some here keeps posting to get it to work,also most experienced users read alot about hardware before buying,common ,also would know what they are doing,not all ,but most,dfi failed in big way
no buts,failed
didnt get asus because of its probs,
it would have been the best 939 xfire mobo if dfi got there heads out of sand and helped users instead of users,also has a mind of its own
whats hard to understand here bro
the mobo from dfi was poor for a overclockers dream mobo which i dont go mad in
been building mobos sinse early 90's,
this board had big big hopes for people in xfire setup,dfi didnt bother there ass to help like a real  overclocker company they claim to be
some where lucky  in there cfx3200 worked,some say after months ,saw few probs
some had probs from start
tecky friends in the pc world  say the dfi got uli chips that are suspect as to quality and would be main reason for probs in cfx3200  and also there bios was aletdown
i have never seem so much probs with users as with the the 2 xfire mobos from dfi
support is there down fall
dfi.street was a big help in it also help customers to decide to get a dfi mobo as dfi.street would be there to help
even the admins ,some at least said the cfx3200 was not good

we could go on and on
bottom like is dfi failed its customers 
bro,making excused for them is lame,like 16 old kid crap
alot of users with experience ,enen more than you had alot of issues

asus saved them selfs by using better stock settings to allow experienced and less experenced users to get system up and going and then change setting in bios afterwards,its a no brainer
its common sense to do it
dfi seem to lack both
now that dfi have am2 mobo in xfire,they have decided to not help with cfx3200
or is it in thee eyes ,it working fine,when its not as still has uli issues among others
you cna gather im either a dfi fan,only user
i treat all mobo makers the same
have used all
im envolved in gaming in euro for along time,this where having a good hardware tells for me,not benchmarking
i have open mind when i talk to gamers and users and take there experience seriously
so for me for now,dfi mobos are off the purchase box till they do better
i had high hopes  for them,till the xfire mobos
enough
need a
cure


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea I know the whole CFX3200 situation pissed off allot of people! I actually just got a email from Frank Wong at D.F.I .corp and I let him really know what people who bought that board really thought about it and even more so what their customers thought about dfi for the way they did not handle the situation!!


----------



## Protius (Jan 8, 2007)

DFI's new official tech support forum
http://global.dficlub.com/


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Yea I know the whole CFX3200 situation pissed off allot of people! I actually just got a email from Frank Wong at D.F.I .corp and I let him really know what people who bought that board really thought about it and even more so what their customers thought about dfi for the way they did not handle the situation!!



got same e-mails sinse i was in touch with them myself and how poor it was the way it was handled as dfi street did waht dfi itself should as lease partly
i e-mail today saying dfi forum will,be up in couple of days and rgone wil be chief admin,there a little hope
dont excuse the fact the dfi had washed its hands of the cfx3200 as to say to users there no issues when there clearly is
was told by inside sources that they supect poor manfacture pratice with chipsets with uli to be key problem ,will not comment on it as would open a big can of worms on them,sad way to handle it
was told there a way to change the uli chips on mobos,not sure if this is true


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Protius said:


> DFI's new official tech support forum
> http://global.dficlub.com/


just saw it
cool


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 8, 2007)

Just a minor set back guys! I just received another email from Frank Wong and he told ne the same thing that Rgone would be the new admin but heres the thing thats Travis's forum and his data base and without the data base well you know where that is at?

So I am pretty sure that they will come to a arrangement with DFI-STREET well...because they have no choice because that info on DFI-STREET is Travis's legal possesion not D.F.I .corp

Rgone has nothing to say about that outcome its between Travis and D.F.I no one else!

Yea like this...http://global.dficlub.com/......will ever work! There isn't shit in there and its not even a spec of what we need!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Just a minor set back guys! I just received another email from Frank Wong and he told ne the same thing that Rgone would be the new admin but heres the thing thats Travis's forum and his data base and without the data base well you know where that is at?
> 
> So I am pretty sure that they will come to a arrangement with DFI-STREET well...because they have no choice because that info on DFI-STREET is Travis's legal possesion not D.F.I .corp
> 
> ...


we see how it goes
not alot of data as you said
would helpif the work out something with travis to get it
now that rgone is in charge of new place,travis might be tough to aproach


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

the guys here are good and helpful,


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 8, 2007)

Travis isn't hard to approach on this topic I just spoke with him yesterday on the phone and its this simple if D.F.I wants what he has (data base) then they will pay him as a Tech support service and pay him appropriatly!  Do you guys have any idea how much bandwidth is required to run that forum as a dedicated server?  Its around $600.00 + a month before he even shits!

But lets face the facts on this one he is a Dick in certain respects but he is also a hell of a Admin and also DFI-STREET made D.F.I Famous ...cut and dry!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Travis isn't hard to approach on this topic I just spoke with him yesterday on the phone and its this simple if D.F.I wants what he has (data base) then they will pay him as a Tech support service and pay him appropriatly!  Do you guys have any idea how much bandwidth is required to run that forum as a dedicated server?  Its around $600.00 + a month before he even shits!
> 
> But lets face the facts on this one he is a Dick in certain respects but he is also a hell of a Admin and also DFI-STREET made D.F.I Famous ...cut and dry!


i will agree with you  
but thats between travis and dfi
think would be ashame if the 2 dont come to arrangement
in some ways new threads will be good too,but for older mobos,the dfi street wil help alot


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Its funny they just closed a similar thread over at overclock.net, for to much fighting. I have a DFI board and my experiences all have been positive, but I wouldn't get a DFI xfire board just from what problems were posted Like the ULI bug on the 3200 Lanparty. I got good responses from the admins and the Database helped me get the most from my hardware so they weren't all bad. I think the problem lies more with DFI corporate than the Street, but thats just my opinion.

For a good xfire AM2 setup I would get the MSI K9A platinum, its an AM2 board with a great layout and good reviews; for xfire in s939 Asus seems to be tops but even that one has reported a few bugs. 

If a company ignores its consumer complaints thats what will drive them away more than lack of forum support. I think that even the admins were getting burned out on the unresolved problems people were having and not getting any support from the top. I don't care if there are 100 bios revisions as long as they resolve whatever they are meant to fix. Plus there is no denying that DFI boards are picky about hardware but when they worked right they are great boards, again IMO. Sometimes people couldn't even get recommended hardware to work right like the Libertymax PSU issues and random restarts on some boards. Even I had that problem until I got a PSU that agreed with my board, but the admins would at least admit there were flaws and maybe thats what got them canned.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

had probs where  dfi cfx3200 wouldnt boot into windows first time ,only on second boot,lasted 2 weeks and 2 days ago went away
new thing happened after that where it rebooted for no reason,havent changed anything sinse setup
at moment looking at asus maybe,but it has issues too as it has uli chip
dont know if as picky with hardware,if its not so picky,would give it a try
is it better in xfire seyup or same as dfi


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm.. I've always liked my DFI board. Seems like a freakin' nice board, if you ask me. It was the board that I learned to really overclock with. I remember going in the BIOS for the first time and simply getting lost in all the options. I couldn't fathom the idea of ever knowing what half of them actually did. Seems like this board has just taken all the crap I've dished at it and done it in stride. It's like my Ford Escort.. It just won't die. Maybe I'm lucky, but my DFI board was a real cut above all the Gigabyte (four) and MSI motherboards I've RMA'd.

DFI LanParty UT nForce3 250gb


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

xvi said:


> Hmm.. I've always liked my DFI board. Seems like a freakin' nice board, if you ask me. It was the board that I learned to really overclock with. I remember going in the BIOS for the first time and simply getting lost in all the options. I couldn't fathom the idea of ever knowing what half of them actually did. Seems like this board has just taken all the crap I've dished at it and done it in stride. It's like my Ford Escort.. It just won't die. Maybe I'm lucky, but my DFI board was a real cut above all the Gigabyte (four) and MSI motherboards I've RMA'd.
> 
> DFI LanParty UT nForce3 250gb


the cfx3200 would have been the best the  if they if only for uli and other hardware probs
even ati to replace the uli would help
would do if i could get my hands on one


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

this to be last straw for dfi and why they parted

 Originally Posted by Happy_Games
if you read any of this thread, you'd see more than a few phase users, so you should maybe read instead of just posting something without actually knowing what it is you are talking about.

from my posts so far, you are dead wrong that I am mad at the world, and should refer to the previous paragraph about reading before running off at the fingers (mouth) about what you THINK I am doing.

mad at the world?

no

worried about my job and rgone's job?

more than you can imagine.

they've already let go Jacky, head of our USA division. If I hadn't stepped up and actually called him and alerted him, he would have shown up tomorrow to work to find out he was fired...surprise surprise! Instead, he resigned before he could be insulted and embarrassed. They are trying to get rid of me and rgone because we cost too much money...which would leave you a total of TWO tech support persons in all of North America...and one of them is barely fluent in english, and neither of them know diddly-squat about overclocking and more importantly neither know diddly-squat about what YOU, the overclockers, want, nor do they know your mindset, your wishes, etc.

No one in TW has a clue except Oskar, and he's in his own little insulated world where he tests hand-picked cpu's and hand-picked ram on his own hand-made motherboards then can't figure out why we and thousands of customers can't get something to work (because we didn't use a $1200 cpu and $600 hand-picked RAM like he did).

If Rgone and I are no longer around, you will see a huge huge huge shift in how things go as customers. DFI will no longer have someone like us around to inform you of the reality of situations, no longer will we be around to help you, answer your questions, teach you the ins and outs of what these boards can do (or even must be done with/to them to get them to work proper right out of the box).

You'll lose this forum and end up having to send support email requests directly to either whats left of the USA office (where again you will get 1 fluent english speaking tech who knows next to nothing about overclocking, and one semi-fluent english speaking tech who knows absolutely ZERO about overclocking), or to TW support who will do to you what they've always done...send a screenshot back showing cpu-z and a single 3dmark2001 or 2005 etc benchmark and the famous quote they always give "it works for us".

It's bad enough you have to wait months and months, and sometimes never, to get a bios update to fix a problem.

Go to the ATI AMD section and find out how wonderfully happy customers are that the CFX3200-DR is still not working properly, the RDX200 never did work properly, and there's still no fix, and never will be a fix.

Then talk to those who purchased the NF3 939 Ultra-D (and at the same time, take a wonder as to why only about 100 of them were sold in USA before we told them to pull them as we wouldn't support them here).

Rgone and I are honestly the small, thin support that keeps DFI going, and keeps you guys feeling secure enough to keep purchasing these complex, finicky boards.

Imagine now how you'll feel without us around.

Most of you probably won't give a crud either way...at first....until all of these things that you are used to and comfortable with (this forum, how we do things, how we help support you overclockers) are gone, and you are left with a simple email address and you try to explain to non-overclockers, non-tweakers, and mostly non-english speakers why your complex setup that cost you $1000+ won't work properly....and then you try to decipher the reply that you get...

mad at the world?

no

worried about our jobs?

most definitely

taking it out on the forum?

no

watching DFI destroy themselves over the last 2+ years after we had the top spot in the market because of horrible decisions and elitist attitudes that Rgone and I are stupid americans and know nothing about the industry?

yeah, it's frightening...especially when you see everyone else that has pretty much followed this same path before us (Epox anyone? there's many more examples if you really really want me to list them out for you).

being a jerk to you?

no

being realistic even if it's brutal and gets me in trouble or even fired?

that's just who I am. I tell you the truth, you decide if it's true or if you somehow know more than I do about what is going on and run your yap trying to convince others that you are a know-it-all and I am foolish.

The truth is the truth, whether you accept it or not.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/index.php Looks like at least we'll get the database back. I never copied all the setting for my memory. I will download some info to keep for myself on file in case it happens again. I suggest to anyone who wants to keep info on topics related to there particular board should do the same,


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

good find


----------



## Poisonsnak (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you think this means?  He hasn't said but since it's Angry_Games is reopening DFI-Street that's gotta mean that he's running it out of his own pocket / ad revenue from now on since DFI is upset with him.

I too got the email from Frank Wong saying he was upset with Angry for some things he posted and also for clogging his mailbox with letters from people like me, and said he planned to have a forum up and running in a short while run by RGone.  Since Angry owns 'dfi-street.com' will DFI open a differently named forum?


----------



## Protius (Jan 10, 2007)

just glad the streets gona be open again


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Protius said:


> just glad the streets gona be open again


true
you know  travis will tell it as it is
which is good


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 10, 2007)

I imagine rgone might stay on his own with maybe DFI corporate backing him, but who knows for sure. Obviously Travis realizes the value of the database alone and so does DFI corporate I imagine, they probably came to some arrangment, maybe DFI will still pay him something as a technical support person but not in the same capacity as before and he'll subsidize the forum from outside advertizing; this of course is speculation. DFI street definately gets alot off hits so it is feasible for companys paying him to advertize, he has already posted adds in this regards. But I think as long as DFI remains open rgones new forum will probably never grow as much as most newbies and uber techs will still go mainly to the street just for the Databases alone, I am not wishing rgone failure but this is just a fact IMO.


----------



## WFO (Jan 14, 2007)

I hope HG hangs on the the database unless DFI pays him some big bucks.  I hadn't previously seen the post by HG speculating on his future with DFI. There was a long thread about DFI's new baby, the ICFX3200-T2R/G in which he stated only the top 1% of all overclockers could take advantage of the new board and then it would take Phase or better cooling. The other 99% would do just as well with the Infinity 975G/X. Unless DFI was already planning cutbacks, I think those remarks were the beginning of the end.

Anyone else would have towed the company line about the ICFX3200-T2R/G being the best OCer ever just to keep their job. HG is a straight shooter and had the customers interest at heart. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 15, 2007)

noneed4me2 said:


> I imagine rgone might stay on his own with maybe DFI corporate backing him, but who knows for sure. Obviously Travis realizes the value of the database alone and so does DFI corporate I imagine, they probably came to some arrangment, maybe DFI will still pay him something as a technical support person but not in the same capacity as before and he'll subsidize the forum from outside advertizing; this of course is speculation. DFI street definately gets alot off hits so it is feasible for companys paying him to advertize, he has already posted adds in this regards. But I think as long as DFI remains open rgones new forum will probably never grow as much as most newbies and uber techs will still go mainly to the street just for the Databases alone, I am not wishing rgone failure but this is just a fact IMO.



was talking to travis in chatroom,said will be opened on tuesday
will be all hardware support and reviews


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 15, 2007)

WFO said:


> I hope HG hangs on the the database unless DFI pays him some big bucks.  I hadn't previously seen the post by HG speculating on his future with DFI. There was a long thread about DFI's new baby, the ICFX3200-T2R/G in which he stated only the top 1% of all overclockers could take advantage of the new board and then it would take Phase or better cooling. The other 99% would do just as well with the Infinity 975G/X. Unless DFI was already planning cutbacks, I think those remarks were the beginning of the end.
> 
> Anyone else would have towed the company line about the ICFX3200-T2R/G being the best OCer ever just to keep their job. HG is a straight shooter and had the customers interest at heart. You can't ask for more than that.



that why users listen to him as he tells it as it is
will be good to see the old data so users can use again


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 15, 2007)

WFO said:


> I hope HG hangs on the the database unless DFI pays him some big bucks.  I hadn't previously seen the post by HG speculating on his future with DFI. There was a long thread about DFI's new baby, the ICFX3200-T2R/G in which he stated only the top 1% of all overclockers could take advantage of the new board and then it would take Phase or better cooling. The other 99% would do just as well with the Infinity 975G/X. Unless DFI was already planning cutbacks, I think those remarks were the beginning of the end.
> 
> Anyone else would have towed the company line about the ICFX3200-T2R/G being the best OCer ever just to keep their job. HG is a straight shooter and had the customers interest at heart. You can't ask for more than that.



You are a wise man! Infinity 975X/G is a crazy OC'er with the new Bios (Yay for quad core-AMD styled upgrading FTW!)

I love it how I don't need to buy a new board in order to use Quad Core


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 15, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> that why users listen to him as he tells it as it is
> will be good to see the old data so users can use again



I got a Woody just thinking about it!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 15, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I got a Woody just thinking about it!


having lunch


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 15, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> having lunch




Thanks for you're vote of confidence but ....dude...mmm....   NO!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 15, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Thanks for you're vote of confidence but ....dude...mmm....   NO!!!



how your overclock going


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 15, 2007)

Figured out why I cant get 3ghz, temps are too much! But I suppose with 2980mhz on air you really can't complain, and I am quite sure with water this chip will exceed 3000mhz most deffinately! But I have told through email where the potential of our mutual interest has surpassed the all mighty ones.

            Campbell


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

have my system on water,runs cool at 39c when l had the x2 4400 at 2.8,
mighty ones


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 16, 2007)

I got a measily DFI rs482 Infinity board, ATI chipset mATX, and it overclocks like crazy but without the street and the database I would have never been able to get it working. Random restarts, lockups even at stock, but I am patient and have been doing this for awhile a new where to look for answers. Now I got it up to 310 FSB 2791mhz with my 165 Opty. I was going to get a Lanparty CFX3200-DR but seeing all the issues and lack of fixes I am now looking at the Abit AT8 board. My point is so many of us rely on honest tech support and when something doesn't work we shouldn't be brushed off and told that its something we did wrong (which sometimes it is) and at the street I always appreciated the "tell it like it is" attitude. I would still buy and recommend DFI products to others but not everything they make is gold.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 16, 2007)

Mines  HITTING 60C if I account for the temp inacuracy's


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

if you not getting the dfi cfx3200,get the asus a8r32-mvp,its better than the abit at8
dfi-street will be up tomorrow under different name,will all old info 
have ran the cfx3200 for 2 days without errors and reboots,freezes,early days yet,but start
didn't intsall the uli driver at all,let windows install its owm defaults ALI DRIVERS,FUNNY THING ,THE ali  drivers are older version of ul drivers 
go figure
will see how i get on overcomming days


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 16, 2007)

noneed4me2 said:


> I got a measily DFI rs482 Infinity board, ATI chipset mATX, and it overclocks like crazy but without the street and the database I would have never been able to get it working. Random restarts, lockups even at stock, but I am patient and have been doing this for awhile a new where to look for answers. Now I got it up to 310 FSB 2791mhz with my 165 Opty. I was going to get a Lanparty CFX3200-DR but seeing all the issues and lack of fixes I am now looking at the Abit AT8 board. My point is so many of us rely on honest tech support and when something doesn't work we shouldn't be brushed off and told that its something we did wrong (which sometimes it is) and at the street I always appreciated the "tell it like it is" attitude. I would still buy and recommend DFI products to others but not everything they make is gold.


\
Guess I'm lucky 8 D.F.I builds and no problems what so ever!


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 16, 2007)

KELTICKNIGHT .....when for you're new P.S.U?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Mines  HITTING 60C if I account for the temp inacuracy's



if you get water cooler,will kill the temp down 
useing 2 water coolers on 2 different systems
the quietest is the zalman reserator plus1


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> KELTICKNIGHT .....when for you're new P.S.U?


will get friday 
will let you know,can't hurt and good psu


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Figured out why I cant get 3ghz, temps are too much! But I suppose with 2980mhz on air you really can't complain, and I am quite sure with water this chip will exceed 3000mhz most deffinately! But I have told through email where the potential of our mutual interest has surpassed the all mighty ones.
> 
> Campbell




KELTICKNIGHT......Sorry about that if it didn't make sense I was thinking of another conversation I was having with someone else.  I talk to allot of people on allot of forums!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> KELTICKNIGHT......Sorry about that if it didn't make sense I was thinking of another conversation I was having with someone else.  I talk to allot of people on allot of forums!



no prob ,man
tell me i know
hard to keep track of it all


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 16, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> if you not getting the dfi cfx3200,get the asus a8r32-mvp,its better than the abit at8
> dfi-street will be up tomorrow under different name,will all old info
> have ran the cfx3200 for 2 days without errors and reboots,freezes,early days yet,but start
> didn't intsall the uli driver at all,let windows install its owm defaults ALI DRIVERS,FUNNY THING ,THE ali  drivers are older version of ul drivers
> ...



I was looking qt the Asus too but one thing that bothered me was that it looked like some of the SATA ports would be blocked with a full length x1900 series card and that would suck. The asus has an extra pci slot and that would give me more upgrade options but the other thing with the Abit AT8 was that it had an extra molex power plug which I assume provides more juice to the PCI/e slots. Your opinion on this would really help in my descicion.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

noneed4me2 said:


> I was looking qt the Asus too but one thing that bothered me was that it looked like some of the SATA ports would be blocked with a full length x1900 series card and that would suck. The asus has an extra pci slot and that would give me more upgrade options but the other thing with the Abit AT8 was that it had an extra molex power plug which I assume provides more juice to the PCI/e slots. Your opinion on this would really help in my descicion.



he only thing that put me off the abot at8 was it had only on pci slot and i need 2 pci at lease
will take alook  later as hitting the sack now,will let you know later
will check few things out on both


----------



## Kammster (Jan 16, 2007)

i just read the 2 new reviews of rdfi infinity 975 and 590 sli and the both basically said the same thing that is repeated in this thread that Dfi has really good pcb design and layout but the bios is too problematic usually with new cheaper X2 3800 and E4300 cpus.

dfi did a great thing with the lanparty nf2 but they haven't "simplied" their bios, made it more compatabile and basiclly functional for the mass market.

i read a news story that dfi is considering abadoning their value line, does any body know of their going to simplify their high end bios as well?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

Kammster said:


> i just read the 2 new reviews of rdfi infinity 975 and 590 sli and the both basically said the same thing that is repeated in this thread that Dfi has really good pcb design and layout but the bios is too problematic usually with new cheaper X2 3800 and E4300 cpus.
> 
> dfi did a great thing with the lanparty nf2 but they haven't "simplied" their bios, made it more compatabile and basiclly functional for the mass market.
> 
> i read a news story that dfi is considering abadoning their value line, does any body know of their going to simplify their high end bios as well?


saw that dropping there value line and server line and keeping th lanparty and infinity and will be bringing out new products in it
hope they do better


----------



## JdPower (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry I didn't read through all posts but for a good recommendation on a Xfire board is the ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe mobo. I have it and I love it. Everything works perfect never been a hassle to get anything in the bios and has A LOT of clocking ability to tweak. Plus the thing looks sweet as well. Has a nice semi-glossy look and loos really nice in a all black case... 







Sorry for the big pic...


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

any probs with memory or psu in it not liking it


----------



## JdPower (Jan 16, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> any probs with memory or psu in it not liking it



If you're talking about mine, NOPE! I have the Hiper 580W PSU, and Corsair Platnium XMS ram. I have seen other setups with this mobo and never hear a specific brand not working...


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

Will be looking at getting it to run my crossfire setup if i cant sort out this mobo
hard  to get on this side of the pond


----------



## JdPower (Jan 16, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> Will be looking at getting it to run my crossfire setup if i cant sort out this mobo
> hard  to get on this side of the pond



Hope you do keep us updated!  Oh, if you want any kind of specific info from bios or anything let me know...


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 16, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Hope you do keep us updated!  Oh, if you want any kind of specific info from bios or anything let me know...


will see how it goes by end of this week as will have tryed everything,will have new psu installed,so far no errors or reboots,have the problem of 2 trys to get to windows ,so hoping the psu will sort,if not ,will call it a day with dfi cfx3200 mobo


----------



## noneed4me2 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanx for the pix and info, if the optys 165s 170s dry up on Newegg before i get my tax return might hold off CF till AMD gets there Quad setups seasoned abit. I wont be getting my gfx card till march 17 (St Patricks Day, lots of drinkin & spendin), still haven't settled on which x1950 pro 512mb to get.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 17, 2007)

@JDPOWER........Thats a Great Card you got their isn't it?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 17, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> @JDPOWER........Thats a Great Card you got their isn't it?



Love it...  So far got it Oc'd at 702/1200 thing is rock solid so far, and the fan on the thing keep is suprisingly cool. So far while using ATi tool .26 checking artifacts @ 1 hour it hit 63C Not bad if you may say so for a stock cooler.  Thing sounds like a vacuum tho


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes I am quite impressed with my xt1950 xtx as well, full maxed out settings on card and in Darl Messiah and its never gottem beyond 61c and thats after 4-5hrs non stop play


----------



## JdPower (Jan 17, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Yes I am quite impressed with my xt1950 xtx as well, full maxed out settings on card and in Darl Messiah and its never gottem beyond 61c and thats after 4-5hrs non stop play



Have you raised your volts at all? I have mine @ 1.5v, so I could get to 700/1125


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 17, 2007)

No volt increase


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 18, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> doesnt surprise me they have shut up shop.



asus would probbly close their forums if they acctualy read them 

horrid support, totaly worthless, as you know ket.

my advice to everybody, support biostars Tforce line, no extream memory volts but then again they dont tend to kill ram or thelike eather by over volting them.

i was getting 3gz out of this same chip till my board got shorted out(stupid people throwing things into my room, bb's+mobo=death. 

honestly u get all the tweak options of the dfi bios but without the problems!!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 18, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> asus would probbly close their forums if they acctualy read them
> 
> horrid support, totaly worthless, as you know ket.
> 
> ...


Looks like good mobo


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 21, 2007)

i dont know if any of the dfi guys  still hang around here but im looking for advice and wondering if i will have anything conflict with my upcoming build,here are the components

DFI Lanparty UT nF4 SLI DR Expert

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Manchester

2x512mb Kingston HyperX KHX3200AK2/1G

2, XFX 7600GT XXX Edition

Ultra XFINITY 500w or Thermaltake TR2 430w


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 21, 2007)

Different power supply and the ram should be ok don't know nerer used Kingston ram but others have but the P.S.U needs to be changed!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 21, 2007)

right now i have a choice of either of those i listed which would be better? until i can get some extra cash in the middle of february,also what power supply would you recommend for this build?


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 21, 2007)

the Ultra 500w
Silverstone ST60F  OCZ GameXtreme 700w  PC-Power & Cooling 750w But I have used the Silverstone ST60F in 3 of the Expert builds I have done and its a great psu also the Silverstone ST75F is also good but my opinion is that PC-Power & Cooling is the best because its a single rail 12v line with 60A on the 12v rail


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 21, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i dont know if any of the dfi guys  still hang around here but im looking for advice and wondering if i will have anything conflict with my upcoming build,here are the components
> 
> DFI Lanparty UT nF4 SLI DR Expert
> 
> ...



may want to look at the biostar tforce nf4 board on newegg, used 2 of them a while back for builds, overclock VERY VERY well and dont have the memory compat issues of the DFI(not picky with ram at all tryed 8 diffrent kits from a 6 diffrent brands also trye dmixed( testing for any querks) and never had a hickup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138272

or the 6100 board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138264

both are kickass clockers(check around) and good values, also rebelshaven forums has ALOT of help with biostar boards.

if you where going am2 i would say the 3600+ x2(1.9gz 65nm) and tforce550 combo for 169bucks tho   (65nm, 1.9gz,512+512k cache)  good buy for that board and chip.....

just my advice, i have used alot of dfi stuff in my job life and they can be GREAT or be a TOTAL PITA!!!!! 

stoped using them because of ram compat issues, prefer a board that JUST WORKS and still overclocks like a dream!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> may want to look at the biostar tforce nf4 board on newegg, used 2 of them a while back for builds, overclock VERY VERY well and dont have the memory compat issues of the DFI(not picky with ram at all tryed 8 diffrent kits from a 6 diffrent brands also trye dmixed( testing for any querks) and never had a hickup.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813138272
> 
> ...



would agree
also agree with bro on psu's
have a gamestream and works great ,cools good and quiet


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't let people fool you about the Expert board what you hear is all negative hype that is derived from inexperienced users because they did not do their research on hardware compatibility with D.F.I motherboards before they built their system! Its actually quite funny these kids have actually turned this motherboard into a urban ledgend...lol
There is no Voodoo Mystique surrounding this board and actually I have built 6 of them without so much as a issue from any of them and in my honest opinion its the most stable badd ass motherboard I have evrer owned!!!  It took me all of 10 minutes to configure my bios on my first D.F.I build and have had nothing but love from that day and have flashed the bios about 12 times and have never had issue one!

Do what you want but I use it and have built a few of them and I am telling you straight its a bad ass board and runs flawlessly ..(providing you do youre research first) But its not a set and forget board so if this is you're first PC build I suggest you go with something easier!

But if you are willing to do the required research on it and want a stellar bad ass overclocking board you wont find a better Overclocking board for 939....Period!!!!


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 21, 2007)

@KELTICKNIGHT....Hey that new P.S.U fix you're problem?  And I thought you were getting the OCZ GAMEXTREME 700W?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> @KELTICKNIGHT....Hey that new P.S.U fix you're problem?  And I thought you were getting the OCZ GAMEXTREME 700W?



got the gx 850 as was only 50 euros more and would be good investment for future mobo
dint solve it ,kinda knew it wouldnt ,but had to try as dfi support it might


----------



## Protius (Jan 21, 2007)

I recently got a new hard drive cuz i found out my other one was failing, fixed all of my problems, hasn't crashed or froze in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 21, 2007)

before i spend any more money
will install xp on a sata drive
dont think it will,worth a try


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 22, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> before i spend any more money
> will install xp on a sata drive
> dont think it will,worth a try



i have xp running fine on my wd raptor,if that what you are asking...and for brother this would be my 3rd pc build and im truly hoping i picked the right board to over clock the shit out of this manchester ....could you reccomend any good website where i can find out anything at all about this board,i have try to google it but i only get dfi website,i would like to have some good technical research on this board so i can tweak this bad boy


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 22, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Don't let people fool you about the Expert board what you hear is all negative hype that is derived from inexperienced users because they did not do their research on hardware compatibility with D.F.I motherboards before they built their system! Its actually quite funny these kids have actually turned this motherboard into a urban ledgend...lol
> There is no Voodoo Mystique surrounding this board and actually I have built 6 of them without so much as a issue from any of them and in my honest opinion its the most stable badd ass motherboard I have evrer owned!!!  It took me all of 10 minutes to configure my bios on my first D.F.I build and have had nothing but love from that day and have flashed the bios about 12 times and have never had issue one!
> 
> Do what you want but I use it and have built a few of them and I am telling you straight its a bad ass board and runs flawlessly ..(providing you do youre research first) But its not a set and forget board so if this is you're first PC build I suggest you go with something easier!
> ...



funny, i have 12years exp as a tech, and yet i have had alot of problems with DFI boards and they pickyness about ram.

its sad when a board that costs a pretty penny requiers you to pamper it with slective ram kits, but a board thats cheaper can overclock just as well and dosnt requier any special pampering, just slap in some decent ram and away you go.

hell i tryed kingston(value and hyperx) corsair(value and xms), gskill(cheap and expencive) as well as mushkin,geil,kingmax, rendition,supertalent(good kit, 1gb sticks that do 2.5-3-3-8 at 466+ on stock volts)  finnly gave up trying to get that board stable after 2 rma's and many many bios flashes.

DFI tryed to blame the psu, video card, ram, even the cpu(it was stable in every other board it was tested in)  the ONLY common denomonater was the expert dfi board, the client finnly just had me hook him up with an abit board, guess what, after a bios flash it WORKED FLAWLESSLY for overclocking(orignal bios didnt set clocks properly)  and was ROCK stable with ANY ram you choose to toss in, even 4 diffent brands (tryed it to see if it would be stable it was)

i have avoided DFI since i had to downclock some ram to make it work stable for clients (at stock cpu speed) to me its just STUPID to build hardware thats so bloody picky about what its gonna play nice.

damned racist hardware!!!!

biostar acctualy sent us a free tforce board at the shop(my boss called to get info about them and was offered a free board for our shop to try)  tossed in cheap ram, 3800+ x2, x800xt video card and started testing 2.9 out of the chip with 1.45v (far below max avalable) 
tryed 5 or 6 other ram kits good and cheap(one was uber generic advanced modules based sticks)  all worked at rated speeds or better without a problem, and bios have MASS tweaking options(check some reviews about tforce boards.....dfi exoert class bios, without the dfi class buggs)  ran memtest(built into bios) one every kit no problems at all.

since then i have been a fan of biostars tforce line, and even there cheaper nforce based boards(i wont touch via with a 800k foot poll) very stable, low fail rate, just what you need for cheap builds, top 3 brands i use for cheap builds biostar, foxconn and ecs, as long as you avoid the VIA chipsets they are good 
for power builds i still like biostar tforce tho due to the great bios options and stability


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 22, 2007)

Expert boards are for Experts... IMHO DFI Infinty 975X/G doesn't have these problems, I find it weird that the X3200 (whatever its called) has them although it costs nearly two times more.

People who bitch about it are as stupid as people who think DVIs are Analog connectors.

DFI has a support forum now.

My motherboard Pwns so much after the bios update! So many OCing options.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Expert boards are for Experts... IMHO DFI Infinty 975X/G doesn't have these problems, I find it weird that the X3200 (whatever its called) has them although it costs nearly two times more.
> 
> People who bitch about it are as stupid as people who think DVIs are Analog connectors.
> 
> ...



dfi cfx 3200 mobo are the biggest pile of crap ever made and support for it crap as well
the forum doesnt have help solve it ,only to say same crap over and over again
the diy forums are up and you can see threads and threads about the cfx3200
alot of people who build pc for a living say it was dfi biggest disaster
the people who cant see it a pile of crap are mostly dfi-fan BOYS 
dfi will suffer because of it in long run
do you know what i mean dfi fan boy


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 22, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> dfi cfx 3200 mobo are the biggest pile of crap ever made and support for it crap as well
> the forum doesnt have help solve it ,only to say same crap over and over again
> the diy forums are up and you can see threads and threads about the cfx3200
> alot of people who build pc for a living say it was dfi biggest disaster
> ...



exectly, the expert boards arent for experts they are for people who are INSAIN and want to spend all their time trying to make the damn thing work as it should.

i am an expert, and after a shitload of time invested into the expert boards i said fuk it, biostar tforce offer just as many tweaking options but without the bs stability issues of the dif boards, without the pickyness on ram, just better units in my oppenion, less hassle to use.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> exectly, the expert boards arent for experts they are for people who are INSAIN and want to spend all their time trying to make the damn thing work as it should.
> 
> i am an expert, and after a shitload of time invested into the expert boards i said fuk it, biostar tforce offer just as many tweaking options but without the bs stability issues of the dif boards, without the pickyness on ram, just better units in my oppenion, less hassle to use.


after i get rid of the dfi cfx3200,which will be my last dfi  mobo and any builds i do for gamers wont see a dfi crap mobo again
will get asus that works and has a 8 mb rom and not a 4 m rom like dfi provided
the diy forums are up formly dfi-street,the post abot problems would put anyone off dfi  crossfire mobos
not not good enough  to blame the chipsets,its dfi fault for not getting it 100% fixed in stead of say we can produce the issues 
what a blame excuse for a pile of crap mobo


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah if you need crossfire go with another brang biostar currently only uses nvidia chipsets.

i would look at epox(think they got a cf board out or on the way) abit, even that asrock boards not bad(1600 chipset one)  remmber asus support sucks bad to, poor driver support, and if you have a problem u will get more help here then at their forums!!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

only reason im looking at asus a8r32-mvp is i can get one on 939 as i dont want to change to new cpu till amd comes out with new 
can either get asus a8r32-mvp oor asus a8r-mvp
about 50 euros difference beteen both
i know asus sucks as for support and poor forum support
what lm told is the asus a8r32-mvp works straight away and can tweak afterwards
some seem to have probs and others dont
i dont want another crossfire mobo like dfi cfx3200 with resolve with it
all im looking for is crossfire mobo based on 939 to work till end of year
all i can get in crossfire is asus in either crossfire mobo


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 22, 2007)

KekticKnight, what is your CPU HT Drive Strength set at? I had mine set to strong and started to get a lock up within 20mins of a cold boot, but once I restarted it would run fine. I've just put it back to normal and so far its been behaving itself.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> KekticKnight, what is your CPU HT Drive Strength set at? I had mine set to strong and started to get a lock up within 20mins of a cold boot, but once I restarted it would run fine. I've just put it back to normal and so far its been behaving itself.


was on normal and put on strong
will try it
what about the r580 in genie


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> KekticKnight, what is your CPU HT Drive Strength set at? I had mine set to strong and started to get a lock up within 20mins of a cold boot, but once I restarted it would run fine. I've just put it back to normal and so far its been behaving itself.


didnt work
some else said they removed the mobo and installed it again
and it work
will give it a try in couple of days


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm, oh well, worth a shot!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

try anything
only getting freezing now for abot 3-5 times before it settles


----------



## Protius (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm so confused by this piece of fancy looking crap, works perfectly for almost 2 weeks after the new hard drive, started acting up a bit with a couple random freezing yesturday, today took 4 boots to get it started and freezing randomly like crazy, prime stable for 24 hours, i'm so confused, might be looking for the asus 939 board or just switch to conroe


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

Protius said:


> i'm so confused by this piece of fancy looking crap, works perfectly for almost 2 weeks after the new hard drive, started acting up a bit with a couple random freezing yesturday, today took 4 boots to get it started and freezing randomly like crazy, prime stable for 24 hours, i'm so confused, might be looking for the asus 939 board or just switch to conroe



which asus you looking at


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 22, 2007)

XF3200 IMO is one of the worst DFI boards... so? It doesn't mean you drop them! This wouldn't be such an issue if the forums didn't go down guys. DFI Infinity 975X/G is the complete opposite.


I went on their support forums (ASUS) and I didn't get any response when I tried asking about my old asus P4S800 motherboard, why there were soldering  points for connectors (like four SATA ports, two firewire, 2 E-IDE Raid, SPDIF... there was much more)


----------



## Protius (Jan 22, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> which asus you looking at



the A8R32-MVP Deluxe



> XF3200 IMO is one of the worst DFI boards... so? It doesn't mean you drop them! This wouldn't be such an issue if the forums didn't go down guys. DFI Infinity 975X/G is the complete opposite.
> 
> 
> I went on their support forums (ASUS) and I didn't get any response when I tried asking about my old asus P4S800 motherboard, why there were soldering points for connectors (like four SATA ports, two firewire, 2 E-IDE Raid, SPDIF... there was much more)



But when i spend 200+$ on a board i kind of expect it to work... or maybe i'm just crazy? I don't mind fiddling to get it stable but this is ridiculous, i'm not gona go back to a company that does this


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like im getting same mobo
have read latest forums on it and looks good


----------



## Protius (Jan 22, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> looks like im getting same mobo
> have read latest forums on it and looks good



have you heard whether or not it shares any of the same problems as this board?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 24, 2007)

from what i heard from users in different forums in last bios update has sorted the freezing and cold boots
still has a little prob with raid,as i dont use raid,wont matter to me
its not as picky with memory or psu as dfi cfx3200 is


----------

